# Looking for Nostalgia token 120ml in Central JHB



## Jengz (29/4/19)

Any vendors stocking this juice in the 120ml 2/5mg variations? 

Token is bloody oustanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/4/19)

Jengz said:


> Any vendors stocking this juice in the 120ml 2/5mg variations?
> 
> Token is bloody oustanding



It's best to look on the Internet @Jengz. I've just done a Google search and quite a number of vendors in Jhb stock it. You'll have t see which is closest to you. I've never heard of it but it does look good!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/4/19)

@Jengz Oh. My. Vape. I just happened across a new (to me) site and came across a coffee. Yeah!!! Then decided to browse the site and guess what I found! Talk about coincidence!! Don't get too excited about the price though. Unlike any other site which I've bought from - and I buy from *many*, their price does not include VAT. I realised this only after I'd put the coffee in my cart and noticed that my cart total was higher the the coffee's price.

I don't like the VAT-exclusive price at all. It's misleading because we're used to a VAT-inclusive price.

Anyway, if you want to take a look: 
https://thatvapeshop.co.za/Local-E-liquid/Nostalgia-Eliquid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/4/19)

Thanks for finding it @Hooked

That juice does look great @Jengz - passion, guava, pineapple and mango - plus ice
My word, that looks like my kind of vape. 
Just wondering which flavours are more prominent -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (29/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @Jengz Oh. My. Vape. I just happened across a new (to me) site and came across a coffee. Yeah!!! Then decided to browse the site and guess what I found! Talk about coincidence!! Don't get too excited about the price though. Unlike any other site which I've bought from - and I buy from *many*, their price does not include VAT. I realised this only after I'd put the coffee in my cart and noticed that my cart total was higher the the coffee's price.
> 
> I don't like the VAT-exclusive price at all. It's misleading because we're used to a VAT-inclusive price.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Hooked but that's the 60ml and at the rate I'm going through this liquid I need it in gallons!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (29/4/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for finding it @Hooked
> 
> That juice does look great @Jengz - passion, guava, pineapple and mango - plus ice
> My word, that looks like my kind of vape.
> Just wondering which flavours are more prominent -


@Silver the guava is most prominent but you get every bit of the rest of the fruits. The juice is so well rounded off with just the right amount of cool.

Ask @Safz_b I steered them toward this juice and they are half a bottle down in 2 days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/19)

Jengz said:


> @Silver the guava is most prominent but you get every bit of the rest of the fruits. The juice is so well rounded off with just the right amount of cool.
> 
> Ask @Safz_b I steered them toward this juice and they are half a bottle down in 2 days!



That sounds amazing @Jengz - thanks for the feedback
Guava most prominent - then this is my kind of juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (29/4/19)

Vaperscorner. 
Free delivery as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (29/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Vaperscorner.
> Free delivery as well.


Also only the 60ml but thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (30/4/19)

They have 120ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (30/4/19)

This juice gonna probably be finish by tomorrow
ADV for sure
Flavours are well balanced 
Its a winner

Reactions: Like 2


----------

